# Online friends wanted



## MissAnnThrope (Dec 25, 2011)

.


----------



## Eazi (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey you can add me if you want


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Umm i'm not female but I'm open minded and am very much into art. I'f you want to talk to someone judgement free, i'm around.:yes


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

As do I. I wouldn't mind making new friends. Especially female ones. Though I'm not always on here but I will be quick to respond to messages.


----------



## scythe7 (Apr 29, 2013)

Yes, this is what im looking for. Message me if anyone wants someone to talk to.


----------



## talisman (Aug 5, 2005)

Your welcome to message me if you like.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

Feel free to message, I open to talking about anything.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

ill talk to you =)


----------



## Marc1980 (Oct 24, 2011)

Feel free to message me.

That goes for anybody else who wants to make friends too. I don't have many friends.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

You can message me too


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Send u a friend request.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I'd like to... I'm on here, yahoo, skype...


----------



## galente (Apr 26, 2013)

awww this is nice  <3


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

How do I apply?


----------



## Haruhi (Jul 8, 2011)

i can be one of those friends who are on skype 24/7 (no mic talking tho, only typing) and is always depressed with nothing positive to say. think every person needs one of those as a friend =)

better act soon before someone else jumps on this offer =)


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I like your name, very creative.


----------



## Squishyfibbins (Feb 22, 2013)

i'm going to msg you lol (i need some internet friends too) I'm a female so ha. i have the edge around here,suckahs


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm always up for chatting with almost anyone about almost anything, though I'm reticent to intrude on other peoples time usually. Meh.


----------



## nr385e (Oct 1, 2011)

32yo asian male, forever alone, introverted & shy. Looking for friends to feel less lonely & help me break out of my shell. Open to anyone anytime, no judgement here.


----------



## thislittlegirl (Dec 1, 2012)

You can add me/pm if you like! I don't sign on often, but I will always reply when I do!


----------



## doinglife (May 18, 2013)

thislittlegirl said:


> You can add me/pm if you like! I don't sign on often, but I will always reply when I do!


i am open to chat for anyone who wants to-been doing my sa sentence for 10 years now-wud be happy to chat


----------



## vulgarrobot (Jul 23, 2012)

im always here if you're up for a chat


----------



## Boss (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm around, I'll talk to anyone...and.....uh yeah lol


----------

